# Poljot On Qvc



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I know that there aren't many members of this forum who would pay their prices but it does no harm to window shop. They do show some nice pieces.

QVC 1900hrs Saturday Feb 7th









Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Frank,

It may be worth it for a laugh. 

I tire of QVC and its quacks, do the silly buggers think that measuring a watch with a ruler will make me buy it?

A Poljot with a fancy strap and a high price tag is still a Poljot.









Gilding the lily with fancy cases and dials will not make a Poljot high horology, though still medium horology.









Don't get me wrong, I'm wearing a Poljot now. They are well made efficient watches at the proper price, as per Roy's selling prices.

Dare I say, money grabbing, cheating, hoodwinking ********?

I prefer a real Poljot sold by someone that gives a care. 

I'm still wearing mine from Russia and intend to do so for a very long time.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Gulp !! Stan

No offence I just mentioned it in passing really, I don't normally watch ( no pun intended) QVC but I like to look at the Poljot watches I can't afford their prices either. They had a Gorbachev for Â£600 !! last time. What drives me round the bend is the way they go on and on and on and on...............

I know what you mean about small busnesses, my wife and I started one up almost 5 years ago, the idea was we'd get it up and running then I'd chuck my job in and work from home for myself. So far it hasn't quite worked out that way and so I'm still going to the same place every day that I have for the past 32 years . And you say your p****d off !. As someone said " This time next year we'll be millionaires.."

Cheers

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for pointing it out Frank. I'll be out unfortunately







.

As someone's pointed out before; they feature Poljot INTERNATIONAL on these shows.

These watches are made in Germany but do feature some Poljot parts. I think they are a bit naughty for not pointing this out.

Still- it does give Poljot some publicity and bring their name to a wider audience. It may also encourage someone to explore the world of mechanical watches.

It ain't ALL bad!!!

Just settle back and have a good laugh as they gush forth. Just remember their watches feature REAL precious stones














.

I think they ought to have an expert-enthusiast like Roy to present it but I fear he would be too honest  .

I'd love to see RLT brand watches on that channel " Oh and thats sold out."

Perhaps Roy and Eddie together.

Oh and if you think I'm joking, theres no







's here.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Frank, didn't mean to come over so strong but those QVC bods wind me up.

I remember that when QVC originally gave out its web address, some people were writing it on an envelope and sending it through the post.























That goes to show the intelligence of some QVC customers.







But I don't like to see people ripped of, even the thick ones.
















A QVC special on RLT watches? Now that is a good idea.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Did I miss anything??


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just looked at the site and it looks like I missed out on a heart attack. Some nice

watches but those prices







.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Stan:



> I remember that when QVC originally gave out its web address, some people were writing it on an envelope and sending it through the post.


I've heard it all now Stan!! Unbelievable









I used to be able to get QVC back in the days when Sky broadcast in analogue format. When I tried to upgrade to digital, the Sky "engineer" that came round told me I would have to cut down the tree in my next door neighbour's garden if I wanted to be able to receive the digital signal! I kid you not.

Needless to say, the analogue box went into a black bin bag, and I went back to 5 channels









What never ceased to amaze me about QVC was how the presenters could drone on and on and on about the simplest thing. They could fill a half hour slot with the benefits of a glass of tap water if you gave them the chance!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

To all who missed the QVC Poljot hour, there was one excetional "bargain", a normal chronograph with a few diamonds round the bezel for a mere Â£5200, YES Â£5200 !!! I guess Roy would have bought one as an everyday "beater" tee hee!!

Roger


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I did like the replica 1947 model which they said has a pocket watch movement. Also stated as limited to 100 pieces.

The prices they are asking and getting are silly though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

traveller said:


> I did like the replica 1947 model which they said has a pocket watch movement. Also stated as limited to 100 pieces.


 Missed the show! Got held up at work.

Just looked for the 1947 and it's not there so I assume they sold them all. The Â£5,200 is still listed. No picture of it. Mrs Tips says it had 1.8 carat of diamonds! Yes she bloody watched and didn't tape it for me!

This is the watch that got me lookin for watches nearly a year ago now! Would still love one but I'm not paying Â£194!










Mrs Tips wants this one.










The blurb

Time-honoured crafting and contemporary design combine in this dazzling watch by Poljot. The manual-winding mechanical chronograph watch is set with dazzling zirconium stones. The white tone dial has black numbers and pink dial hands, that match the genuine leather strap. The strap is adjustable to six sizes and measures about 24.5cm long. It fastens with a silver tone buckle.

The price Â£695!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

PG

I like that Trans-Siberian Railway commemorative watch also. I have a very similar one it's Czar Nicholas II House of Romanov.

I didn't like the diamon studded one it is way over the top and a t Â£5,000 they can keep it.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

> The white tone dial has black numbers and pink dial hands, that match the genuine leather strap


I can't help but wonder - are the pink hands luminous?

I know tritium can come in different 'colours' - but can luminova etc?

Or is this just plain old pink paint?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It looks to me like it is a form of blueing. I don't know much about the process, but I think if you heat metal until it is blue hot and cool it right away it will stay blue. I assume at different temperatures metal turns all sorts of different colors. It can also be accomplished by chemical means.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Sargon - I'd not heard of the term 'blueing' before

Sounds plausible









I could always buy the watch and then phone QVC enthusing about it, and ask one of their watch "experts" what it was!!
















On second thoughts...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I like that Trans-Siberian Railway commemorative watch also


FrankC,

I too, have the transsiberian model...it seems almost the same item as a Sekonda Alarm watch I bought from Argos abou 12 years back, and that is still going strong.

Roger


----------

